# Smooch says hi...



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she is so cute. I just want to plant a smooch on her nose.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

I really enjoy puppy photo's! She is gorgeous!

Well done!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

okay. That face<333 I needed to look at a face like that. She is SO CUTE.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Smooch!! Happy Saturday to you too! You are just so adorable!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Eeeeeeep!!!!!! TOO cute!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love that beautiful face!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good lord....she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I had to come back and look again because I am her BIGGEST FAN EVER. Okay maybe not more then mom and dad  but I am the biggest fan besides you guys!!!<33


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hi and smooches back to you cutie. You have made my day.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OH MY MICHELLE!!! These are great pictures!! She is sooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Smooch is just so darn beautiful! Love that face!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Smooch had a good day. She learned to swim and did a pretty good job picking it up quickly.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Thanks everyone, Smooch had a good day. She learned to swim and did a pretty good job picking it up quickly.


She swam? Wow, she is going fast! Liza survived my son and friends, who had built a ramp for their skateboards and tried that out, with an enormous amount of scary noises! Tess couldn't be bothered less, but Liza had to inspect every single thing...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Well we're working on Kira getting comfortable with the pool (she fell in the pool as a pup and isn't a fan of the pool but likes the ocean) so we decided to try it with Smooch since it was a hot day today. She swam between us and although I'm not sure she was super excited about it, took to it easily. Then she had a bath


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, she's such an adorable cuddlebug!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Seriously completely obsessed with how cute she is! She has made my puppy fever sky rocket!!!! any more pictures? 8D


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Major puppy fever here too. Smooch is so sweet!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

She is so cute, and beautiful photos.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I just love the pictures. She is so darned cute!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Priceless photos! I love her expression. She is adorable.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

what a gorgeous puppy! I love her name too.


----------

